# Dorito Bread recipe,.



## kleenex (Nov 15, 2013)

How to Make Dorito Bread. Because You'll Want To - Bon Appétit


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 15, 2013)

Have you made this Kleenex? I don't bake bread but thanks for the interesting recipe, I'd love to sample it.


----------

